# First Engine Bay Clean



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Since owning the car from September last year, I hadn't touched the engine bay, and so, she was a little a the filthy side.

So today, I set to work of cleaning it up a little. I didn't go bananas and spend ages on it, I just wanted a quick spruce up - I know I've missed a few bits here and there.

I stared off spraying the plastics with Hellshine 'The Fire' APC. I had a bucket of hot water filled with Autobright Citrus Pearl shampoo - first time using both products and I have to say, quietly impressed with both.

After giving the engine bay a going over with some detailing brushes and a wipe down with some microfibres I gave the plastics a going over with Auto Finesse Revive (fantastic product IMO).

Here are a few pics. Thanks for looking.

Before:





































After:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Revive gives a lovely finish doesn't it? Looking great... :wave:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work! Might do the engine bay on my Fiesta ST tomorrow!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice work, I really need to pull my finger out tomorrow.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Looked at the first few photo's and thought WTF, has he clean it with a dirty sponge ahaha.

Good job matey


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Cheers guys. I do like a bit of Revive


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Now that looks a lot better good job done.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

very nice & clean


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

neilb62 said:


> Revive gives a lovely finish doesn't it? Looking great... :wave:


thats exactly what i was thinking,:thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet dude :thumb:


----------



## dan.j.sinclair (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice Mark. Here's mine. 
Needs doing again this week.









Dan


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Looks like it's got quite a lump under the bonnet mate. I'm hoping mine will look a little different on the 22nd April. I've got a few bits going on and can't wait.


----------



## dan.j.sinclair (Mar 21, 2014)

2.5 V6 GSi Mark. Not as quick as your ST but love the vectra b estate.








Dan


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

dan.j.sinclair said:


> 2.5 V6 GSi Mark. Not as quick as your ST but love the vectra b estate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I don't know mate, she looks like a real sleeper haha I bet you surprise a few folk in that.

How is it for reliability?


----------



## dan.j.sinclair (Mar 21, 2014)

I certainly do. Especially considering the boot is de-badged so nobody knows what engine it has and when I have ladders in the roof (window cleaner). Not too quick off the line but pulls easy from 40 onwards.
Very reliable so far. If maintained then its great. 
Dan


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

did you use an open ended hose or a jetwash mate?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Can you use auto finesse revive on the interior dash and plastics?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice job fella, it's surprising how the engine can get overlooked. I washed my engine bay yesterday and it needed it.


----------



## leeroywinston (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks good mate will try some revive 

Nice to see some St action


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

You just made me click the buy button on Revive. Thanks


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks much better mate :driver:


----------



## PaulCon (Apr 21, 2015)

Good job that mate, looks loads better


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

That looks a really good finish, great job!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks pretty good. :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Good stuff I imagine the RAC is proud of staff looking after their vehicles this way ! Lol


----------

